# Updates on Calendars



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I just got home last night from Africa. I have not caught up on threads because I am not even caught up on sleep. Haha. 

I wanted to say I had an AMAZING time! 
I was a million times better than I expected. 

I am going to address a few things that I know have come up BEFORE I read a bunch of posts that are going to irritate me. 

First: I should have never taken on the calendar project last minute. I should have said no. There was no time to deal with things that came up. 

Second: I didn't get paid to deal with the time involved OR the hassle, so Im going to do very little apoplogizing. You would NOT believe the emails that started the day I started the project. 


The day I was supposed to leave I realized the printers messed up the amount. They were delivered late and short on quantity. Thank god Dawna dealt with them. All they could say was they were sorry and would reprint some. Not a lot I can do about that, ecsp. from Africa. 

On the credit cards. Your info was printed so I could charge you and wiped from the internet. So nothing is stored there. It encripted and safe to begin with, but I understand your concern. The invoices that were mailed out, were a mistake. It should not have been included and I am sorry. They are not "kept on file" and Im aware of the law, I have a business. 

A mistake. Im sorry, thats all I can say. 

Those who paid for the calendars through my site, have NOT been charged. If you want your money back, mail me your calendar and I wont charge you. 
That goes for Paypal people to, mail them back to me and I will refund you. 

As far as wrapping in plastic and etc... get over it. I was trying to do it in an economical manner, and its for freaking charity!!!!!!! If your calendar got wet, let me know I will send another. 

Those that have NOT got them, should soon, the rest are being mailed by me on Monday. I am sorry you missed January but they DO go through Feb 09, no one is getting ripped off. 

The amount of complaining emails is ungodly. Im sorry I took it on, Im sorry you are disappointed and Im sorry there were errors on the printer end. 

I wont be doing it again,. You have no idea the cost and the stress involved. 

I have not read the other threads, this is just the complaints I have heard via email and talking to others. A BIG THANK YOU to Dawna for calling the printers, and mailing some more out. Without her, most would not have their calendars. 

This really shouldn't turn into a complaint thread either because I am fairly over it. So my apology is for taking on the project last minute and for sending out the cc info on invoices. 

This forum is FREE to everyone and costs me time and money every day. When it becomes a bigger headache to me than whats it worth, how do you think I feel? When I have to worry about checking it because people are unhappy, how motivated am I to even keep it up? Thank goodness so many good souls are here and I know its worth it. Just remember when little things or people on here make you upset, before you complain, realize its a free place!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, hey girl. Glad to hear you are back home safe and sound! Glad your trip was a good one.

Sorry you got so much negativity on the calendar. I think it was an awesome task for you to take on. Kudos to you for an excellent job. When I show the calendar to people and explain it to them, they can't believe it. I have even had a few ask me how to get it.

Thanks for everything you did.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Melissa Welcome Home! I am so happy to hear your trip was Amazing and you are home safe and sound! This had to have been an experience of a lifetime and I'm so happy you got to go!

My calendar came yesterday and I LOVE IT!!! What a super nice job you did and thank you so much from the bottom of my heart!! You are truly an amazing young lady and yes, your Havanese Forum is a work of ART and amazing as well. I am sure the HRI loves you as well for all the donations from these calendars. I will say it again YOU ARE ONE AMAZING YOUNG LADY!!! 

Thank you Melissa!!!!

Libby :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Melissa,

I'm very sorry to hear that you have had to put up with so much "crap", I for one really appreciate all you do for this forum and its members. And I'm sure all lot more members will agree that you did a fabulous job with the Calendar.

More importantly, I'm really happy you had a great time in Africa and I'm looking forward to reading all about it on your blog. But I am also glad you are back and out of harms way.

Welcome home!!!!!!

Good luck at Westminster!!!!! Go Stogie Go!!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you!!! 

One more thing, I dont want it to sound like I don't appreciate everyone here, or a Poor Me thread. Its not that at all. And I do have jet lag haha. 

I think I just need to reorganize and learn to only take on what I can do. I have my hand in too many pots. 

You guys are great!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Melissa,
I am sorry you received so much negativity and hope you do see the positive that came with the labor of love. On a positive spin, Laurie gave a calendar to a friend who was interested in adopting one of the dogs on the rescue poster (later realizing it might not be a good fit) but that is what the calendar was really all about and it is happening!!!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Melissa,

very glad to read you're back home safe and ready to rock Westminster. 
I think you did a fantastic job with the calendar and shouldn't let negative emails mess your mood up! It must truly suck to come home from a looong and amazing trip to so much complaint&negativity! But keep in mind, there are always unhappy, unthankful and rude people around, no need to let them pull you down.

I love this forum and am addicted to it, so please keep up the good work, we love it here. Those who don't don't have to come visit this site, no one's forced to do so!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Melissa, 

I'm so happy to hear you had a great time and are home safe!!!!! Yippee!! After waiting for this trip for so long, I'm glad to hear it met and exceeded your expectations!

aw... on the calendar thing you can FISHSMACK ME GOOD! :fish: I was never complaining about you or Dawna or the calendar. It was a huge undertaking and I think we're all grateful for everything you did! I was complaining about waiting in general! That's why McDonalds is so popular, or why the Mervyn's commercial with the lady outside (Open-open-open) is so popular! We all hate to wait! I go crazy from the moment I win something on eBay to the moment it arrives. It's the child in me.  I have resolved to be more patient this year...it's a late resolution. Please don't take it personally, it was never meant that way.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WELCOME HOME THE DEVINE MIZZZ M!! I received my calendar today and it is fabulous! There are no complaints coming from this end of town! I completely understand how stuff happens cause I am a human....and don't tell anyone but I'm not perfect (my DH has known this for years!). I am in a position that gets a lot of criticism(usually for dumb, stupid stuff too) so I do my best not to gripe too much about things that I don't have all the info on. Please forgive me Melissa & Dawna if I contributed in any way to the complaint department! I wouldn't want your job for all the tea in (well I used to say China) but now I even drink the stuff....thanks for reminding us how fortunate we are to be a part of such a great group! I would be so sad and really miss all of my forum friends if this place ever wasn't here! Thanks for all the hard work....it shows! Glad you got back safe & sound!  ARE YOU KIDDING? SEND MY MONEY BACK?? NO WAY SISTAH!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome back, Melissa! I am glad you are safe and sound! 

I'm sorry the calendar experience turned out to be so stressful and it was very kind and courageous of you to take it on. :clap2: I so appreciate that you started and maintain and support this forum! Sending lots of love and hugs your way! :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa,
Welcome back! I'm so glad you are back home safe and sound!It sounds like you had an amazing trip. When you get time,we'd love to hear about it.:ear:

I had to go back and read the thread "my calendars came" to see what you were referring to as far as the calendars go.I do think there are a few comments maybe that could be interpreted negatively,but I think most of us were just checking each day and celebrating the calendars arriving and bummed when they didn't. I didn't think it was a reflection on you in anyway.We all know you worked extremely hard on this calendar,and we all also know there are just things that come up with every new project.Such is life you know? I do hope you will reconsider another hav forum calendar in the future though...I thought it was a great idea from the start,and still think it is,whether it has rescue dogs,show dogs,or our inperfect pets--what matters is the love behind it.How can I ever convince you to do a coffee table book if this went south? Please tell me you were "venting".......?????

We love ya Melissa!:hug::kiss::hug:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

WELCOME BACK....I had just checked your blog earlier this morning seeing if there was anything new as I didn't know when you were getting back. I have no comment on the calendars but can't wait to see your Africa pics, I am sure they are AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going to have to go back and reread the thread again too. My impression was much like Julie's in that I thought most of the posts were similar to the ones when someone is anticipating the arrival of a new pup. Anxious, yes. Impatient, certainly, but not for reasons other than the sheer excitement of seeing the incredible photos and stories of all these very special creatures.

I'm saddened that you feel you don't want to create another next year, but can certainly understand not relishing the thought of putting yourself out there to feel criticized. As for the forum, I am a member of a number of other groups, many for business, but not all and I've never been to a place quite like this one. It seems to be endemic to the havanese lover to be filled with positive energy and caring for everyone -- and their animals. The funny thing is, had you not been away I was going to ask you what I would have to do to start up a forum like this for one of my groups. 

I truly hope, once the jet lag passes and the frustration has died down that you'll once again enjoy all the wonders this place brings to us all. And whatever negative came up through the process, if the proceeds from the calendar can help save one hav, what a gift it will have been.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome back Melissa!

Glad you had a great vacation!

So, anyone here willing to take on future havanese projects?? Calendar..coffee table book?? I'd like to, just not sure of the amount of time and commitment it would take.. 
hmmmmmmmmmmm

Ryan

PS-- I would think Melissa is talking about negative emails and pm's that were sent her way, and not public msg's.

PPS-- Melissa, I think and hope everyone here appreciates your hard work and giving us all aplace to talk about our havs (or any other topic under the sun)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome home Miss Melissa!! I cannot imagine how amazing your trip must have been. Probably a once in a lifetime experience!! I am glad you are back safely and am sure your pics are amazing!! 

I am sorry you have been meant to feel bad about the calendars. I know the effort and time you put in is more than any of us could imagine!! I will say that I got my 4 and distributed them right away, and like Amanda says, I already have someone inquiring about a rescue - :whoo: This particular adoption may not work out, but I know that she will consider another. I also think I got my sister going on Havs, I sent my niece the calendar, and she is in LOVE!! 

You did a wonderful job!! And I know that a lot of the moaning was due to the post office, and nothing more!! 

You are the best - & I CANNOT WAIT to meet you and Stogie in 1 1/2 weeks!!!! I am so excited!! 
Laurie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I too think, Melissa meant emails and pm's she received, not the 'my calendar came'-thread.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Geez....who would want to send an ugly pm or email??? I could NEVER work in the complaint department, that's for sure!:jaw::jaw:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome back Melissa! So glad you had a great trip! I peeked at your blog and can't wait to see your photos.

Any reasonable person who has followed this (awesome) forum knows that you are busy and have gone well beyond the call of duty to put this calendar together and get it out to us. I can hardly wait to get the ones I have ordered. I hope this heartfelt THANK YOU!! helps you forget any nasty emails or PMs you may have received. :clap2:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Melissa, glad you are home safe and you had such a fantastic time.

Negative emails just hit delete and consider the source. I can not believe someone would be petty enough to complain about a $20 calander. As for reading the thread on the calendars it is so positive as to how much every on has loved theirs. For those of us still waiting it has absolute nothing to do with the quality of your work, how it was mailed or anything, we just want to get it. 

I for one want to thank you for the Forum, for all the hard work you put into keeping it updated, it is a great site you should be proud of it. And I want to thank you for the work on the calendar, I’ve only seen it on the site, but I know it is beautiful.

Break out the wine, grab 14 hours sleep and you will feel like a new person by Monday.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey, Melissa, welcome back from Africa ! :llama: lane:

I'm sorry that the calendar project proved so stressful~~but actually, take heart, the Pope just called to say he's nominating you for sainthood (and Dawna, too) :angel: (I hope that last remark doesn't offend anyone, it is purely light-hearted in intent). You guys are the best !!! 

I'm SO enjoying my calendar~it hangs right next to my computer, where I can look at those little February cuties in their winter head scarves. It always makes me smile.

And I do appreciate the fact that this beautiful Forum even exists~~how lucky are we!! No doubt your plate is overflowing :juggle:  but we all DO appreciate ALL that you do :grouphug: so please forgive and ignore the kvetching :violin::lalala:. OR, As my brother in law always says, just remember, No good deed goes unpunished !! LOL ound:ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome home Melissa, glad to hear you had a wonderful time and you are home safe. I cant wait to see some pictures from your trip.
Dont let the complaints get to you too much, all the work you and Dawna did is appreciated so much by more people than you will ever know.
Now go get some rest, you have another fun trip coming up with your handsome guy.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Melissa, glad you are home safe and sound and the trip was everything you expected and more.

As for the negative emails and PM's, that's what the DELETE key is for.

Just know you did a MAHvelous job on the calendar that is very much appreciated by those that count.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Melissa,

I am happy to hear that you had a safe and and wonderful trip, as we were all truly concerned for your safety while you were there.

As for the calendar, I think everyone tried thier best to express their sincere appreciation before you left (not that we all most likely were at a loss for words, knowing full well all the trouble and time you put into the calendar). 

I don't think anyone was being negative in expressing their frustration of not receiving their calendar yet..only their mounting anticipation. And as for the concern of them getting wet, I can understand that. You wait and wait, knowing you've paid $20 for a calendar/s that had alot of time and work put into. You hope doesn't get ruined...

Having the fear of your credit information stolen though, is an entirely different matter, and I'll just leave that there...


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome back Melissa .
I am glad that you had a wonderful trip and that you are home safel and sound ..
I feel a little responsible as I suggested that because of your amazing talent that you might consider doing a Havanese Calendar maily because so many of the others I have seen were lame . 
I also thought it might be helpful to donate part of the profits to the Havanese Rescue .
It seems like this only brought you irritation frustration and grief . I am so sorry but I did offer to help .. if only I could .. 
This is a tremendous undertaking and requires so much time patience and energy .. You gave it freely and willingly and for that I thank you .. 
I certainly understand your reluctance and unwillingness to take it on again .. So thank you for doing it just once and making so many of us happy ..


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Melissa- I'm *SO* glad you're home safe and sound. I truly was worried about you! It sounds like you had a fabulous vacation.

I'm sorry anyone sent you negative e-mails. I know I speak for the vast majority of everyone here that we are so grateful for all your hard work. And thanks to Dawna too for all her help!:grouphug:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes - so sorry Dawna I forgot to say thank you for the amazing job you did and for your incredible support of this project and helping make it become a reality .. 
Thank you !!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Melissa, I am glad that you had an awesome trip!!!

I am very sorry that you received so many complaints on a project that you took on voluntarily and did an awesome job on. Those stupid people will keep us all from getting a caendar in the future. A very sad story!

Once again welcome home and ignore stupid people (WHISP)! So now when you here people whispering aroung you, you will know they are whispering about "whisp!"


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Melissa,

Welcome home! I just saw this thread - I'm so sorry to hear you've been receiving complaining emails. I love the calendar and want to thank you for all of the work you put in. It looks amazing and is raising money for a great cause too, so again, thank you, from both me and my parents, whom I also gave a copy to and who love it as well. Please don't let any negativity get to you - I have no idea what they could possibly be complaining about. Thank you for the forum, thank you again for the calendar


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I do so hope that you share your pictures of Africa....you have an amazing talent and are so blessed to be able to take these kinds of trips. Many will never see other parts of the world except through photos.....

I know you aren't looking for pats on the back, but I do love the calendar. It was an extremely nice thing for you to do. I can't imagine complaining about it, and if people had issues, they should probably have kept them to themselves and not ordered a calendar. That being said, this is one more instance that proves why it's so hard to get VOLUNTEERS anymore. Some people just complain way too much...I've seen people complain about how the "service" was at church potlucks!! Just keep in mind....Most people are very thankful and appreciative, so don't let the "others" pull you down.

Get some rest......


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Melissa,
What an amazing adventure Africa must have been! Hope you have caught up on some sleep.

As a fairly new member with a new puppy, I just have to say how wonderful this forum has been for me. It is a great source of support and friendship. No where else does anyone understand my love and "minor" ( I say ) obsession with Teddy! Heck, it's because of this board and the wonderful people on it that I found him and welcomed him into our family. (You know who you are!:biggrin1 So a HUGE heartfelt *Thank You Melissa* for all you do for this free forum!!

Thank you, also, for your voluntering your time to make this calendar while your plate was so full already. It is for a wonderful cause and unfortuntely the people who try to do the most for others always seem to get the most grief and headache! But just remember, only because of your and Dawna's hard work,you have helped a wonderful rescue! That is what is important! Thank you, the calendar is beautiful!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa - I have this big sign in my office that reads "No Good Deed Goes Unpunished"!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My girlfriend Ann says that all the time.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Melissa,
I'm glad you are back safe and sound and that you had an awesome time. I hope you will share some of your photos with us after you get some rest.
I'm sorry to hear you won't be doing another calendar but I do understand how frustrating it can be. I'm sorry you received nasty emails and pm's. If any of my posts on the 'my calendar came" thread were interpreted as an insult to you or to Dawna, I apologize. I suppose I was just overanxious. When you posted that they were shipped on January 17th and Dawna posted that they were sent in batches I assumed they had ALL been sent within a few days of each other and I was afraid mine had been lost in the mail. I did not know there were still some to go out. I received one of my four yesterday. My DH promptly claimed it for his office. I love it and I have never forgotten that it was done for HRI and was a labor of love.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Home Melissa!!! can't wait to see your Africa photos. Me and the boys (fuzzy and DH) all love the Calendar.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome home Melissa!

My calendar came yesterday and it is beautiful. Heck, I would have given you $20 just for the rescue even if I didn't get a calendar.

I didn't really understand most of what you wrote re complaints, but I'm sorry you've been getting so much grief. Just know that for many, many of us, this forum is a lifeline. Without it I wouldn't have my Tessa today; the help, support, and advice I received (and continue to receive) was invaluable. So, I thank you from the bottom of my heart. 

And the calendar is beautiful!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Melissa, 

I'm so sorry you received e-mails that were less than nice. You did not do this project out of anything but love for Havs. 

I love this site and have benefitted greatly from it. Not only from the great info, but when I feel low, all I have to do is log on and look at the wonderful avatars and photos...they are sure to lift my spirits, the Havs are so cute and happy. Thank you for this site! 

Caz sends you a big lick for love!

Suzy


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa~ Welcome home! I'm glad to know you're back safe and sound.

I'm sorry you've been given grief regarding the calendars. I hope that none of what I posted contributed to it. I, like Susan, thought all of the calendars were shipped out at the same time. Dawna was gracious enough to explain that they went out in batches. My posts were sharing my frustration w/the postal system, as I assume it is their fault I have received only one of my calendars (which just arrived yesterday). I was never complaining about anything you and/or Dawna did or didn't do. If anything I posted contributed to your frustration/anger, I hope you'll accept my deepest apology. 

I, for one, can't thank you enough for all you sacrificed to make this calendar a beautiful reality. You are a very gifted, generous individual who has made a huge positive impact for the Havanese breed, not only through the calendar but, also through this forum. 

I, personally, owe you so much for your love and devotion to this forum. I don't know how in the world I would have been able to get through my little Shadow's illness and passing had I not had the support of the many wonderful kind and caring people here. You provided something for me that no one else did; a haven filled with help and understanding. Throughout that most difficult time, I knew I could always turn here for advice, caring, support, a listening ear and, most of all, the love of so many who were hurting and crying right along with me over what my baby was enduring. I can never thank you enough for providing the resource that allowed that to happen. 

I also have you to thank for my little Tori. She has definitely helped heal my heart. I know I probably wouldn't have found her if it hadn't been for this forum.

I hope once you're well rested and settled back in, all this regarding the calendar will seem insignificant, which, in the big picture of life, it really is. I'm glad you're back safe and sound!

Big hugs for all you do for us. You, and all you do, are very much appreciated!


----------



## ann f (Sep 23, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Welcome back Melissa!
> 
> Glad you had a great vacation!
> 
> ...


I'm like you, Ryan. I can't imagine the amount of time calenders and the like take to lay out. What needs to be addressed, is the expertise involved. I'm a professional photographer, like Melissa. There is no way, anybody who doesn't deal with photography on a professional basis can possibly understand the time and finesse that is involved in taking snapshots by various individuals and tweaking them to print properly. You have to have a working knowledge of contrast and color. Trust me that it sounds much easier than it is. I know tons of professional photographers who cannot translate a photograph into a printed piece. BECAUSE, a photograph and a press printed piece are totally different animals. They require a technical knowledge of BOTH processes. We are talking probably hundreds of hours of work, and years and years of training to be able to accomplish this work to the end result that you've seen exhibited in this calender. I kid you not.

I just have to say that from a professional standpoint, I'm amazed at the quality of this forum's Havanese calender as I know the skill level required in the creation. I haven't even addressed the layout skills that Melissa exhibited..... she did an awesome job. I know I couldn't do as well.

Just so you all know, Melissa made this calender look easy.
ANY press printed job is NOT. AND the fact that she took pictures taken from tons of different cameras, under tons of different lighting conditions, taken by individuals with varying amounts of skill......... Well, sheesh, I bow to you, Melissa. You're the bomb.

I love my calender. Thank you.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I love the Calendar. It is beautiful.
My adult kids were here for the superbowl yesterday and they were all admiring it. They'd never seen anything quite like it.
Melissa, I worked with people for many years in a helping profession and my mantra was the oft -quoted "No good deed goes unpunished."
Hope after time passes, you'll reconsider.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ann,

Yes, you are correct about everything you wrote above... So, the big question is:

Who will do the 2009 Celnndar and/or book????????? Anyone??
If we have a full 9-10 months to create and publish, it really should not be toooooo big of a deal, as the time commitment can be nicely spread out! It needs to be managed like the Quilt project me thinks!

A coffee table book wouldcost so much to publish though, would it not? thats one drawback... I made a 60 page coffee table book for my wedding and it cost over $100 per copy.. ughhhh... I'm sure we can find cheaper then that...

Ryan


----------



## havanesemom08 (Apr 12, 2008)

HI , I did e-mail about the calendars. I have not recieved mine yet. I sent a check in the mail Dec 24. It has not cleared my bank yet. So not to complain but I would like to know if you recieved my check or should I send another check and order. I did e-mail you Melissa twice and did not hear from you. Could it be you were in Africa? LOL!~ Hope to hear from you soon. I am new to The Forum. I am still trying to learn how to manuevere around this web site. I mainly read and look at the great photos of Havanese. I have not posted any threads ( I thought a thread is used for needles and sewing) Ha Ha. I am sooso not good at this. Thank you for your hard work on the Calender. I am looking forward to getting mine, hope fully before Feburary gets here. Penny(Havanesemom08)


----------

